# Walther P99 Sprinco Recoil Management Guide Rod System



## KevlarSix (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone here tried the Sprinco Recoil Management Guide Rod System for the Walther P99?

Here's the link:
http://www.sprinco.com/recoil.html

Regards,
KevlarSix


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen this question come up on other websites - I'll just tell U the comments I have read about it over the past year.

I think I've only seen 1 or 2 people who said it functions ok. Everyone else says it does nothing noticible, and it really is not worth the money it costs. I have also seen a few people claim that when they received it, despite ordering one for the P99, it didn't even fit properly.

I would not waste my money if I were U


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got them (it) for my Kimber TCII and my Sig P229. I took it out of my Sig - a reliable pistol started having misfeeds. There may be some slight reduction in my Kimber, and it hasn't caused any problems, so I've left it in. I was originally going to get it for my wife's P99 QA, but they were out of stock. By the time I had experience with the Kimber and Sig I decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to see another P99 fan.

yes, that's kinda what I heard about it too...


----------

